# Ryanair Credit Card from MBNA



## neiltheseal (23 Sep 2008)

Does anyone have any reason why I shouldn't sign up for the Ryanair MBNA credit card?
I always pay my credit bill every month so I don't have to worry about interest rates.
I can get one Ryanair flight for free for every 5 booked with the Ryanair MBNA visa card
Any reason why I shouldn't switch from my current National Irish Bank Mastercard.

Thanks,

Neil


----------



## ClubMan (23 Sep 2008)

Check the detailed terms & conditions of the new card to see that they suit your specific needs. Different cards have different terms and conditions. They don't differ just on the rate charged on uncleared balances. If you do switch then make sure to follow the _Revenue _guidelines for switching and avoiding being charged _CC _stamp duty twice in one year.

[broken link removed]


----------



## Swallows (23 Sep 2008)

Hi, I have a Ryanair card and cannot see any benefit when booking flights. The fact that you get a free flight is probably neither here nor there because they are almost free anyway. You are charged when booking flights  with the credit card so I can't really see any benefit whatsoever in having a Ryanair card. I was thinking of getting rid of mine.


----------



## Brendan Burgess (23 Sep 2008)

MBNA have a very aggressive approach to people who do get into arrears. I would not recommend any MBNA credit card.

Brendan


----------



## NorfBank (23 Sep 2008)

Be very careful not to miss a single payment on an MBNA card, they will immediately record it on the ICB making applications for future mortgages/loans etc more difficult.


----------



## bond-007 (24 Sep 2008)

Brendan said:


> MBNA have a very aggressive approach to people who do get into arrears. I would not recommend any MBNA credit card.
> 
> Brendan





NorfBank said:


> Be very careful not to miss a single payment on an MBNA card, they will immediately record it on the ICB making applications for future mortgages/loans etc more difficult.



I couldn't agree more with you two. There is no talking to them if you are unfortunate enough to miss a payment.

Also the free flights are worthless as many destinations are excluded and/or subject to blackout periods. In any event you must book by phone which is subject to an additional fee. As stated you can get the flights cheaper by simply paying for them online like a regular Joe.


----------



## minion (28 Sep 2008)

Do you still have to pay the taxes on your free flights.

eg Flight €5  + Tax €60

For your free flight you have to pay the €60 tax?


----------



## paddy0007 (29 Sep 2008)

I have just got rid of mine because of their agression, needed to exceed limit by €100 whilst overseas on business and they couldnt accomadate!


----------



## Crunchie (29 Sep 2008)

minion said:


> Do you still have to pay the taxes on your free flights.
> 
> eg Flight €5  + Tax €60
> 
> For your free flight you have to pay the €60 tax?



I asked this question of the woman who tried to sell me one in Dublin Airport and she said yes. On that basis the free flight might be worth very little - if anything at all.


----------



## mik_da_man (29 Sep 2008)

I signed up for one for a balance transfer cause they had a low rate.
I liked the idea of free flights as I regularly fly with Ryanair.
However I have got 4 vouchers and have not been able to book any flights due to huge blackout dates, the fact that you have to book a good while in advance and numerous other silly terms and conditions.

The offer is not worth it IMO
I'm gonna be cancelling my card soon.
On a Plus point they have internet banking on the card which is very handy.

Mik


----------



## roscow (10 Nov 2008)

Agreed....there are so few benefits to this card it's a total joke...

1)  So many route exclusions
2)  So many blackout periods
3)  Advance booking - at least 1 months prior to flying
4)  Taxes + Charges + Credit Card Charge payable makes the **free** flight almost worthless


----------

